# Samsung laptop quality?



## Wayfarer (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello,

I need a laptop for my studies and for general use.
I like the 14 inch screen the best, as the 15 ones seem to big for me, so I was going to buy Samsung R460. It is locally available, however there is little info about it on the net. Anyway, it seemed to me as a perfect laptop and I was going to buy it today, but the guy that works in the store said that Samsung laptops are bad in general and that I should get Dell instead. Then I phoned another store, and they told me the same.

So is it true, or they say that because Samsung are not that popular and because they hope I'll spend more money on Dell?

Thanks


----------



## Cameldude (Jul 17, 2009)

I have dell, works fine, but that Samsung R460, also looks good. please need more info as it comes with different specs, And how much are you spending on this one, similar dells could be cheaper, all depending on the specs. All the specs i see so far though, have been good. I see no problems using it for internet and for Microsof Office.


----------

